# Angelfish floating but won't die; seems strangely disabled. Please advise? Pics!



## TetraLover (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Forum members!

First let me say that I am having a blast with my planted tank. I watch it more than my television (by far). It is very soothing and I even like to work on it (water changes and gravel vac and such), it really chills me out. (BTW it is a community tank, mostly small tetras and a pearl gourami) 

Anyway, about a week ago I bought 4 small (quarter-sized?) angels from the LFS. Had to give my red-eye tetras to another friend because they (the red-eyes) were immediate and relentless fin nippers, but it was worth it--I like the angels more and my friend has a nice tank.

Four days ago--this is the fourth day--one of the angels started floating on his side on the surface of the water. I thought, "Uh-oh, he's a goner," and thought he'd be dead by morning, but he wasn't. I examined him closely and didn't see any evidence of fungus or parasites (that I know of). He breathes. Sometimes, with tremendous effort, he rights himself and swims for a few seconds. He tries to eat--and manages to eat a little bit. The other fish are not trying to eat him. His scales look nice and healthy. 

He just isn't swimming; he floats on his side almost all the time. Maybe his air bladder is...injured, and it is disabling his ability to keep himself from not floating? 

The other angels I bought with him seem just fine; no problems at all. 

Does anyone have any ideas? Is he diseased? Is there anything I can do to help fix him? :icon_ques

Photos attached; sorry--he was hard to photograph--in one, you see where I've circled his image floating at the top of the tank.

Thank you!


----------



## Jerrayy (Mar 16, 2011)

It might be a swim bladder problem. My dentist has a goldfish just like that, but every time i see it, it's still alive .


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

...death spiral

leave it to die or euthanize it


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

I agree that its a likely swim bladder issue. I would euthanize him.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

ooo look geodes in a tank!!! how about posting a few pics of your rocks and layout in THIS thread. Thanks!

I also agree with swim bladder prognosis.


----------



## TetraLover (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Jerrayy, Optix, John, and Kamikazi for your helpful response(s). Not what I would have enjoyed reading ("Why TetraLover, don't you know that fish do that when they are full of joy?" kidding of course) but at least I know what to do now.

I did a little more research online about swim-bladder dysfunction (not that I doubted anything any of you said, I just wanted to be more informed) and everything said it is invariably lethal. Though one site cheerfully noted, as did Jerrayy, that "some can live for years with the condition!" Riiiiiight. 

I will dispatch the poor thing as decently as I can. What a bummer. 

Kamikazi, I love geodes and rocks too and I will post on your thread after I take more pics.


----------



## SeaSlug182 (Apr 1, 2011)

sorry off topic, but when i first saw the geode i thought it was a sushi roll:hihi:


----------

